# Multimedia keys don't work, UHIDD makes the mouse stop working...



## bigtoque (Jan 11, 2011)

So after reading the threads available here, I tried using UHIDD to get my multimedia keys working on my Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3000.

When I try to follow the directions on the UHIDD FreeBSD wiki site (and try a whole bunch of other configurations), a few of the multimedia keys are recognized (not all of them though) however the mouse either ends up being messed up (movement slows down, clicks not registered, etc), or just completely fails to work.

I've been messing with UHIDD for like 5 hours and I'm about to lose my mind!


----------



## aragon (Jan 11, 2011)

uhidd is the only option right now, so you need to try get it working better.  Maybe my config can help you:


```
default={
	kbd_attach="YES"
	mouse_attach="NO"
	vhid_attach="NO"
	cc_attach="YES"
}

0x046d:0xc317={
	cc_keymap={
		Scan_Next_Track="0x7A"
		Scan_Previous_Track="0x63"
		Stop="0x6F"
		Play/Pause="0x75"
		Mute="0x74"
		Volume_Increment="0x71"
		Volume_Decrement="0x72"
		AL_Calculator="0x64"
		# camera
		Headphone="0x62"
		# media center
		Reserved="0x7F"
		# alt-tab
		Reserved="0x54"
		# zoom out
		Reserved="0x5A"
		# zoom in
		#+10="0x5F"
		# system configuration
		Reserved="0x60"
		# music
		AL_Consumer_Control_Configuration="0x7C"
	}
}
```


----------

